# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Bienvenue  Hinault Romaric, responsable des rubriques .NET

## Francis Walter

Bonjour chers membres du club,

J'ai l'immense plaisir de vous annoncer le retour de *Hinault Romaric* dans l'quipe de la rdaction de Developpez.com.

Il n'est plus  prsenter, c'est un membre trs motiv, calme et trs mticuleux. Il s'est pendant longtemps occup des actualits sur Developpez.com et en parallle contribuait  l'animation des rubriques .NET  travers la rdaction de tutoriels sans oublier les corrections orthographiques qu'il faisait dans l'ombre. Il dispose galement *d'un blog* sur lequel il a publi pas mal d'articles sur l'environnement .NET. Ses contributions ne s'arrtent pas  .NET mais s'tendent galement sur les rubriques cloud computing et mobiles.

Aprs quelques mois d'indisponibilit, il revient parmi nous pour aider  animer et garder les rubriques .NET  jour. En tant que responsable de rubrique, ses principales activits seront de constituer une quipe de rdacteurs/modrateurs pour plus de publications, de motiver plus de nouveaux contributeurs et d'animer les forums  travers des dbats, sondages...

Je vous invite donc  souhaiter la bienvenue  Hinault et de l'aider comme vous pouvez  atteindre ses objectifs.

Si vous souhaitez travailler avec lui pour animer les rubriques .NET, n'hsitez pas  *le contacter par MP*.

Welcome back Hinault  ::chin::  !!!

----------


## Malick

Bonsoir,

Voil une trs bonne nouvelle.

(Re)Bienvenue parmi nous Parrain . ::): 

 ::lahola::

----------


## Community Management

En effet, c'est une excellente news  :;): 

Welcome back Hinault  ::chin::

----------


## Stphane le calme

Bon retour parmi nous Hinault

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## zoom61

Bon retour dans l'quipe.
 ::lahola::

----------


## Michael Guilloux

Je retrouve pas les mots pour exprimer ma joie  ::yaisse2:: 

Bon retour parmi nous aprs une trs longue anne.
 ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## Olivier Famien

Slt,

Content de te savoir parmi  nouveau. Bonne arrive.

 ::lahola::

----------


## E.Bzz

::ccool:: 

Bon retour !   ::chin::

----------


## yahiko

Flicitation !
C'est une trs bonne nouvelle pour la rubrique  ::):

----------


## tomlev

Flicitations  ::ccool:: 
La rubrique .NET tait un peu  l'abandon, et Hinault Romaric est le meilleur choix possible pour la relancer !

----------


## Laethy

::lahola:: 

Bon retour Hinault.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

C'est un immense plaisir pour moi de reprendre un rle de responsable au sein de cette communaut que japprcie.  Lcosystme Microsoft est en perptuelle volution et malheureusement, la rubrique .NET de Developpez.com a accus un lger retard. Il est de temps de se rattraper et fournir les meilleurs tutoriels, actualits, FAQ et autres sur les plateformes de dveloppement Microsoft. 

Je compte une nouvelle fois sur votre aide pour atteindre les objectifs attendus.  Merci de la confiance et de votre accueil  ::):

----------


## Marie-Hlne Delacroix

Bon retour Hinault.

----------


## f-leb

Hinault de retour, a change tout !!  Super content de te retrouver ici ::lahola:: 

 ::chin:: 
Fabien

----------


## LittleWhite

Bon retour.
J'espre qu'il y aura suivi des sorties de version de MonoGame et de Mono  ::ccool::

----------


## Alcatz

Bon retour, et surtout bon courage !

 ::lahola::

----------


## vermine

::chin::

----------

